# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Низкая скорость работы 1С 8.2 по сети

## SBVoshod

Доброго времени суток Всем участникам форума.

Возникла такая проблема:

Была установлена 1С 8.1 и 3 конфигурации (Бух. учет для Казахстана) с незначительными изменениями.
2-е из них перевели на 1С 8.2, одну оставили на 8.1, т.к. это переферийная не наша база.

Сразу возникла проблема, 1С 8.2 по сети работает *ужасно медлено*, просто *ужасно*.
Изначально поставили 1С 8.2.14.
Потом попробовал перевести базы на 1С 8.2.13.219. Скорость немного улучшилась, но по сравнению с 1С 8.1 все равно очень низкая.

У нас 7 компьютеров, магазин со сканером и кассовым аппаратом.
Сервер с XP SP3, райд массив из 4 дисков, помоему 5 уровня, сама винда на 5-ом диске, он вообще SSD (или как то похоже, т.е. очень быстрый).
Гигабитная сеть.

Установлен терминальный клиент ViTerminal на 5 машинах. У них все нормально работает, но вот магазин мы не можем 
перевести на терминальный клиент, т.к. там не работает сканер и кассовый, поэтому он работает просто по сети с базой.
В 8.1 все работает нормально, а в 1С 8.2 просто не хочет работать по сети с нормальной скоростью.
Конкретно замечено сильное замедление на расчетах с остатками и поисках номенклатуры.
А в магазине нужно именно это.
Поиск я ускорил путем создания в форме продаж для магазина виртуальной таблицы с ТМЦ и штрихкодами.
Работает как реактивный самолет, но проблему это не решило полностью.
Ускоряется только ввод ТМЦ со сканера, а запись документа, списание остатков работают очень медленно, вплоть до 10 - 20 секунд,
в магазине такая скорость работы программы не приемлема, там ведь очередь стоит живая!!! :)

Вот и проблема!!! Что сделать с 1С 8.2, что бы она нормально работала в сети.

Базу переносили путем конвертации, т.е. что в 8.1, то и в 8.2. Копия в копию.
Конфигурацию обновил до последней версии. Изначало стояла без обновления, проблема была та же.
После конвертации делали полное тестирование и сжатие таблиц ИБ.
Пробовал переключать режимы совместимости, результата нет.
Есть 2 идеи, которые попробую осуществить.
1 - Твикером включить большой КЭШ на сервере.
2 - Отключить кэширование жесткого диска, на котором каталог с базой. (была уже ситуация с вылетами 1С по сети в другом месте, помогло)

Какие ещё есть идеи и кто вообще сталкивался с этим.

Прошу не предлагать серверную ОС, дорого, у нас все лицензионное установлено.
И прошу заметить, 1С 8.1 работает нормально!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Следовательно, и от 8.2 можно получить аналогичную производительность.

---------- Post added at 12:53 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------

Кстати, добавлю.
Размер базы примерно 800 мб.
Основная работа только в 1 БД, актывных пользователей 4 - 5.
Места на диске с базой свободно почти 800 Гб. из 1 Тб.
В терминале все работает вобщем то сносно.
Режим работы БД - файловый.
Антивирусник на сервере - Касперский 2011, исключения настроены, на проблемном ПК антивирусник отсутствует. 
Вирусов на нем нет, проверяли. Флэшки туда не\и кто не пихает.

----------


## Maksy_G

1.в хп есть ограничение на кол-во одновременно подключенных пользователей, где-то в инете был патч решающий эту проблему.
2.попробуй все-таки касперыча выгрузить, посмотри как будет работать вообще без антивируса.
3. планировщик пакетов QoS попробуй убрать галочку в настройках локальной сети. в хп есть какое-то ограничение на это.

----------


## SBVoshod

Попробую в понедельник.
В количестве пользователей проблем нет, все работают нормально.
Касперского попробуем выгрузить.
Планировщик пакетов отключу.
Потом отпишусь.

----------


## Maksy_G

> кол-во одновременно


количество одновременно *открытых файлов*

----------


## avm3110

> Кстати, добавлю.
> Размер базы примерно 800 мб.
> Основная работа только в 1 БД, актывных пользователей 4 - 5.
> Места на диске с базой свободно почти 800 Гб. из 1 Тб.
> В терминале все работает вобщем то сносно.
> Режим работы БД - файловый.
> Антивирусник на сервере - Касперский 2011, исключения настроены, на проблемном ПК антивирусник отсутствует. 
> Вирусов на нем нет, проверяли. Флэшки туда не\и кто не пихает.



Сразу влёт при подобных условиях, я бы смотрел бы дефрагментацию диска. Так как  режим работы файловый, а из терабата диска свободного места меньше гига, то очень и очень весьма вероятно, что база данный до обалдения  состоит из сплошных фрагметов.... короче... что с фрагментацией дискаИ?

----------


## SBVoshod

Вообще то наоборот. База весит 800 мб.
Свободно 800 гигабайт из 1000, то есть диск почти пустой. К тому же рэйд массив не поддается дефрагментации,
покрайней мере стандартной.
И ещё у нас рэйд массив 5 уровня, это значит, что 2 HDD работают как один, ускоряя чтение и запись почти в 2 раза, и при этом идет полное дублирование ещё на 2 HDD.
А дефрагментация просто выдает ошибку при запуске.
Специалисты сказали, это нормально и делать её не нужно.

----------


## avm3110

> Вообще то наоборот. База весит 800 мб.
> Свободно 800 гигабайт из 1000, то есть диск почти пустой. К тому же рэйд массив не поддается дефрагментации,
> покрайней мере стандартной.
> И ещё у нас рэйд массив 5 уровня, это значит, что 2 HDD работают как один, ускоряя чтение и запись почти в 2 раза, и при этом идет полное дублирование ещё на 2 HDD.
> А дефрагментация просто выдает ошибку при запуске.
> Специалисты сказали, это нормально и делать её не нужно.


Мдя-я-я.. как всё запущенно.. А выгнать нафик таких горе специалистов - пробовалиИ? :-) 

Если "по косточкам":
   - рэйд-масив это физическая организация физических устройств, а дефрагментация это работа на логическом уровне - следовательно никаких помех дефрагметировать тома находящихся на рэйд-массивах нет. Кстати у меня именно рэйды и я постоянно дефрагментирую диски (задание весит в регламентных заданиях планировщика и регулярно успешно выполняется)
  - если мы говорим о рэйде 5-го уровня, то вопрос "в два раза быстрее" по чтению просто спорный :-), а процесс записи однозначно более медленный так как при каждой записи на диск пишется  вычисляемая хэш-функция, которую соответственно нужно ещё и посчитать.


Короче.. "Вам шашечки или ехать"? :-)

----------


## SBVoshod

Полазал по интернету, дефрагментация РЭЙД - вопрос спорный. 
Но попробую сегодня вечером, если успею.
А сейчас делаю то, что точно поможет, оптимизирую код 1С для ускорения работы. 
Но вот насколько поможет, это вопрос большой.Сегодня сделаю завтро узнаю результаты. 
И все же вопрос странный и в интернете уже поднимается потихоньку, но ответа пока нет.
1С 8.1 работает по сети быстро, 8.2 - медленно.

----------


## avm3110

> Полазал по интернету, дефрагментация РЭЙД - вопрос спорный. 
> Но попробую сегодня вечером, если успею.
> А сейчас делаю то, что точно поможет, оптимизирую код 1С для ускорения работы. 
> Но вот насколько поможет, это вопрос большой.Сегодня сделаю завтро узнаю результаты. 
> И все же вопрос странный и в интернете уже поднимается потихоньку, но ответа пока нет.
> 1С 8.1 работает по сети быстро, 8.2 - медленно.


1. Как сертифицированный администратор мелкомягких (MCSE) утверждаю - вопрос необходимости дефрагментации диска является беспорным при любой организании информации (хоть на рэйде, хоть нет);
2. Как админ 1Ски ещё "со времен 7-ки", ответственно утверждаю - медленная работа "по сети" это проблема исключительно кривых ручек админа, а не платформы. И на 8.1 и на 8.2 всё "летает", а при работе на тонком клиенте (это платформа 8.2) нагрузка на сеть намного меньше.

----------


## SBVoshod

Так может подскажете уже, в чем проблема настройки 8.2 может быть?
У меня у клиентов одних стоит серверная ОС, у них все нормально работает после перехода на 8.2, даже быстрее немного.
Но здесь нет возможности ставить серверную ОС из-за одного компа.
Тонкий клиент каким образом осуществить на типовом решении в бухгалтерии? Конфа ведь написана под файловый режим работы!
1С 8.2 установилась без каких либо дополнительных настроек обычным методом и все. Что там ещё настраивать нужно, что бы она нормально работала?

----------


## avm3110

повторюсь :-)

Не нужно путать "файловый режим" и "работа под толстым клиентом". Работа под тонким клиентом в файловом режиме тоже вполне возможна. Т.е. работать Вам или в файловом или в клиент-серверном режиме - это всегда выбор только Ваш, а вот есть ли возможность работать в толстом, тонком или web-клиенте - это уже выбор разработчика.

но безусловно Вы правы, вопрос дефрагментации это лишь "один из" возможных вариантов (хотя его не нужно его недооценивать). Ещё варианты:

    - а делали Вы "реструктуризацию таблиц информационной базы"?
    - зачастую падение производительности на 8.2 бывает при "увлечении динамическим обновлением";
    - бродкаст-шторм в Вашей локальной сети с 8-кой;
    - проблемы с таймаутами хасп-ключей (при сетевой раздаче лицензий";
    - и т.п. и т.д.

Короче.. вариантов проблем может быть куча и к сожалению талантами кашпировского и Чумака не обладаю, чтобы сразу и однозначно сделать вывод "что за проблема в Вашем конкретном случае".


Удачи!

----------


## SBVoshod

реструктуризацию делали несколько раз уже.
В тонком клиенте не может работать типовая бух.
Клиент - серверный вариант - это деньги на сервер 1С опять же. Он отпадает.
А вот тайм-аут, я тоже на него думаю. Буду пробовать.
А про бродкаст-шторм по подробней можно? Я же не сетевой администратор.

----------


## avm3110

> А про бродкаст-шторм по подробней можно? Я же не сетевой администратор.


Ну-у-у.. если интересно, то навскидку "про это" можно почитать тут:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...BE%D1%80%D0%BC

или тут - http://www.crossplatform.ru/document...ip/glava12.php

http://www.texnet.ru/info11/texnet11_91.htm

и т.д.




> Клиент - серверный вариант - это деньги на сервер 1С опять же. Он отпадает.


Я разве говорил где, что клиент-серверный вариант это единственная панацея производительности? :-)

Но имхо это явно не однозначное "деньги на ветер"... Типовая бухия давольно ресурсоёмкая конфигурация (если вести бухучет "по взрослому")

----------


## SBVoshod

Я это все понимаю, суть то в том что:
на 1С 8.2 перешли всего как вторую неделю.
В 1С 8.1 работаем уже 3-ий год.
Вплоть до последней недели 8.1 нормально работала, поставили 8.2, она тут же тормозит (именно по сети, в терминалах все нормально), сравнил с 8.1 с тем же самым документом с той же конфой, все нормально на том же компе в тот же момент времени практически, в 8.1 все быстро, в 8.2 все медленно.
Значит проблема именно в 8.2. К тому же я не первый в сети поднял эту проблему именно при переходе на 8.2.
У тех, у кого серверная ОС, такой проблемы нету!!!
Следовательно проблема в специфике работы 1С 8.2 в связке с ОС. 
С Win 7 говорят ничего не меняется, а вот если установить серверную ОС, то все вроде нормально работает.
Вышесказаное почерпнул из сети в обсуждениях такой же проблемы. 
Но это не решение.
Представьте себе, приду и скажу, надо 2000 баксов, что бы 1С нормально работала, мне скажут просто и ясно "Верните 8.1 и все".

На данный момент времени сделал следующее по порядку:
1 - Убрал галку в свойствах диска "Использовать кэширование файлов на диск" (возможно поможет)
2 - Сейчас запущу дефрагментацию
3 - Твикером включу большой кэш (для серверов полезно)
4 - Оптимизировал программный код (Это для меня самое простое решение, думаю поможет)
Оптимизацией выжал при проведении документа 1,6 секунд против 25,4 без оптимизации, но это все на локальной машине.
Завтра узнаем в течении дня результат по сети.
Но это все таки не решение общей проблемы.
Хочется выяснить причины, дабы другие люди, столкнувшиеся с данной проблемой могли найти ответ...
Стараюсь ради общего блага, честно слово :) , потому как думаю, моя оптимизация проблему именно для нас все таки решит.

----------


## 988104

1. На сервер надо ставить серверную операционку, как минимум Server 2003.
2. Сеть должна быть гигабитной.
3. На серваке поднять службу терминалов и будет тебе счастье. А то что торговое оборудование не работает под терминалом бред.
В такой связке автоматизировал кучу магазинов и супермаркетов и все работает. Не так давно запускал магазин работает 14 пользователей одновременно из три три кассы, все летает из без терминала 8.2 УТ. Так что мое мнение это грамотно настроенный сервак + хорошее железо. А по поводу SSD накоителей как показала практика с 1С они долго не живут, первое время все летает а потом появляются страшные тормоза. Меняешь диск все летает а потом история повторяется.

----------


## SBVoshod

Ну нет денег на серверную операционку!!! И ещё раз говорю, 8.1 нормально же работает.
Сеть гигабитная, уже писал.
Все компы и так работают в терминалах, через ViTerminal.
Только магазин сидит напрямую через сеть.
А по подробнее о торговом оборудовании через терминал? Бред то в чем? 
Хотите сказать, что просто подключаете в комп и вперед?!
У нас кстати все USB, и сканер и кассовый.
И как их перенаправить с рабочей станции на терминал простым методом?

А про SSD, и хрен с ним, база у нас все равно в рэйд массиве лежит и сервак хороший тоже, кудаж лучше для 7 ПК
8 ядерный комп с РЭЙД 5 уровня 6 ГБ. оперативки и гигабитной сетью.

----------


## Apokalipsec

> Ну нет денег на серверную операционку!!! И ещё раз говорю, 8.1 нормально же работает.
> Сеть гигабитная, уже писал.
> Все компы и так работают в терминалах, через ViTerminal.
> Только магазин сидит напрямую через сеть.
> А по подробнее о торговом оборудовании через терминал? Бред то в чем? 
> Хотите сказать, что просто подключаете в комп и вперед?!
> У нас кстати все USB, и сканер и кассовый.
> И как их перенаправить с рабочей станции на терминал простым методом?
> 
> ...


Вот  такие издевательства - это очень жестоко, на сервере стоит ХР проф - жесть, если еще и 32х разрядная, то вообще отлично.
Прочитать как подключить оборудование неинтересно, надо сразу оптимизировать код. Про режим совместимости с 8.1 даже спрашивать боюсь.
Про ТИИ наверное тоже автор в первый раз слышит....В общем автор ничего не делал, и собсно не разбирается вообще.)
А в сторону драйверов подключаемого оборудования смотреть не пробовали? Может у вас сканер в тестовом режиме работает, с задержкой в 5 секунд.)

----------


## SBVoshod

А вообще кто нибудь когда нибудь читает на блогах что нибудь и вникает в прочитанное? По моему нет.
А в чем издевательства то?
В том, что нет пиратского ПО? ХР у нас был, мы его и поставили, серверная стоит дорого, а надобности не было. 3 года сидели и работали нормально в 8.1 без проблем, терминал и тот всего пол года как поставили.
Оборудование подключили уже больше пол года назад, конечно не интересно читать, а зачем же, если уже как пол года все без проблем работало.
Код оптимизировал потому как в этом лучше всего понимаю и не первый раз, и оптимизировал нормально и законным способом, а не воровством терминалов и серверных ОС.
Автор сидит и делает в данное время, и уже вторую неделю делает, если бы не делал, уже бы продавцы повесились на 3 день.
Про ТИИ конечно же знаем, древнеегипетская царица. А Вы не знали? Вот же тупни, такого и не знать.

Режимы совместимости я в первую очередь все перепробовал, эффекта нету от него никакого абсолютно.

Самое, что вырубает на форумах, разного рода умники, которые пишут так, по умничать лишь бы. Поэтому в сети куча тем по этому вопросу и другим вопросам, а ответа так и нету,
потому как никто его не знает, но зато пишут все, кому не лень.

Человек, знающий, ставит проблему исчерпывающе, а ответ дает краткий и действенный.
Проблему я разворачиваю как могу. Ответа не знаю, узнаю, поделюсь со всеми.

Доброго времени всем... 
Спасибо за помощь пользователям сайта, буду биться дальше.
Кстати, SSD диск действительно падает иногда при перезагрузке сервера, уже замечено.

Кстати, прежде чем выдвигать очень умные предположения по поводу программы 1С 8 всех версий, возьмите и сделайте из базы 1С 8.1 ещё 2-е базы 8.2.13 и 8.2.14 путем конвертации
и замерами производительности посмотрите проведение документа реализации скажем на 300 строк товаров в базе с годовым оборотом, сразу все станет понятно по разнице во времени проведения,
какая программа как шустро работает.

---------- Post added at 00:32 ---------- Previous post was at 00:20 ----------

Кстати, помимо прочего сделаю ещё следующее:
 1 - Очистка диска само собой.
 2 - Отключу индексирование всех дисков.
 3 - По рекомендации повожусь со службой QOS тоже. Отрублю её к ед... матери.

---------- Post added at 00:32 ---------- Previous post was at 00:32 ----------

Кстати, помимо прочего сделаю ещё следующее:
 1 - Очистка диска само собой.
 2 - Отключу индексирование всех дисков.
 3 - По рекомендации повожусь со службой QOS тоже. Отрублю её к ед... матери.

----------


## Apokalipsec

> А вообще кто нибудь когда нибудь читает на блогах что нибудь и вникает в прочитанное? По моему нет.
> А в чем издевательства то?
> В том, что нет пиратского ПО? ХР у нас был, мы его и поставили, серверная стоит дорого, а надобности не было. 3 года сидели и работали нормально в 8.1 без проблем, терминал и тот всего пол года как поставили.
> Оборудование подключили уже больше пол года назад, конечно не интересно читать, а зачем же, если уже как пол года все без проблем работало.
> Код оптимизировал потому как в этом лучше всего понимаю и не первый раз, и оптимизировал нормально и законным способом, а не воровством терминалов и серверных ОС.
> Автор сидит и делает в данное время, и уже вторую неделю делает, если бы не делал, уже бы продавцы повесились на 3 день.
> Про ТИИ конечно же знаем, древнеегипетская царица. А Вы не знали? Вот же тупни, такого и не знать.
> 
> Режимы совместимости я в первую очередь все перепробовал, эффекта нету от него никакого абсолютно.
> ...


Да... развернул, у меня работало в 8.1, в 8.2 медленно, в терминале не тормозит, по сети тормозит - помогите!!!У нас рейд, я в этом не понимаю. но сказали, что это круто и быстрее.
Вас кто-то заставляет воровать терминалы или серверную ОС?) Вы же сами спрашиваете как пробросить порты, чтобы подключить оборудование в терминале? А несете ахинею дальше, про то, что все знаете.)
Вы даже проблемный участок не можете выявить, виновата 8.2 - она медленнее.
Не поверите уже второй год на 8.2, и работает в разы быстрее(упп и реализации там гораздо больше чем на 300 строк).
Тем куча, потому что вам уже выше написали, что тут не телепаты, и выявить где у вас конкретно косяк можете только вы, но нет, вы суперспец а все остальные нижточные ничего не понимают, и поэтому вас обижают и не угадывают, где у вас конкретно косяк.

----------


## SBVoshod

Вопрос о портах не стоял, его коснулись, я попросил поподробнее расписать.
Торговля да, работает быстрее в терминалах с серверной ОС, читайте самый первый пост, там все написано.
С серверными ОС проблемы этой не замечено, работает все отлично. Но серверная ОС рекомендуется самой фирмой 1С от 5-7 постоянно работающих ПК и более.
У нас фактически работает плотно 4 ПК + сервер. Остальные 2 так, болтаются просто. 5 ПК сидят в терминалах.
У нас бухгалтерия а не УТП и не УПП.
Простой, простейший вопрос. 1С 8.1 работает отлично, нареканий нет, та же база после конвертации в 8.2 в терминале работает хорошо, по сети очень очень медленно.
Ничего не настраивали, никуда не лазали, проблема появилась сразу же.
Сконвертировали базу как положено, выполнили тестирование, сжатие. Запустились, тормозит страшно.
Вот в чем проблема. 
Торговлю я переводил на 8.2. Да, быстрее, что удивительно. Но там было 8 ПК в терминалах и сервер с Win Server 2003. Действительно быстрее работает. Я ж не спорю.

Я согласен, что нужно всегда идти по пути наименьшего сопротивления, но тут задача такая,
работая с тем что есть, сделать так, что бы работало нормально.

А есть хороший сервак но с ХР SP3 PRO, и машины с терминалами + магазин с ноутбуком, к которому подключен сканер и кассовый и который работает по сети.
Я в них не лезу особо, ими занимается фирма, которая их продала подключила и сказала, что в терминалах работать с ними, это проблема.
Они в 8.1 нормально и работают по сей день. И скорость хорошая, но в 8.2 скорость никакая, а про 8.2.14 я вообще молчу, там просто ж...па полная, причем даже на локальном ПК.

К тому же ещё прошу учесть, Бух Казахстанская, и как российская УТП например, не могет работать в тонком клиенте пока.

Не надо угадывать, я никого не прошу угадывать.
Проблема уже поднималась в сети, ответа так и не нашлось, в сети все так же, как и сейчас, предложений много, результата пока нету.
Я его ищу, пользуюсь советами, найду, отпишусь.

Я не супер специалист, но проблему обрисовать как ещё подробнее то?
8.1 и 8.2 на одном ПК, работающем по сети.
Одна и та же база, копия в копию.
8.1 работает отлично, 8.2 работает не отлично.
В настройках не лазали, ничего не делали абсолютно, левых программ нет, винда ХР PRO, дрова и 1С. Все!
В настройках полазали, конкретно в конфигурации, в режимах совместимости, результата нет, вернули все обратно.
Вот и вся проблема. Локализовал?!
Что ещё пояснить для улучшения картины?

В данный на сервере дефрагментация, возможно проблема тупая, именно в ней. Позже узнаю так или нет.

----------


## 988104

Зачем перешел то на 8.2 если на 8.1 все летает? Ради спортивного интереса или получения опыта? Если все работало зачем ломать-то?

---------- Post added at 05:00 ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 ----------

А по поводу USB есть куча эмуляторов com портов на худой конец.

----------


## avm3110

> В данный на сервере дефрагментация, возможно проблема тупая, именно в ней. Позже узнаю так или нет.


хм-м-м.. значит всё же дефрагментация есть? :cool:

Затем - если убрать эмоции, то Ваша проблема это типичная проблема нормального сисадмина - поиск "бутылочного горлышка" и тут нужно либо открыть хорошую книгу по сисадминству и/или перейти на 7-е форточки на которых есть вменяемый "ресурсный монитор" - но как я понимаю и на 7-е форточки переход это такой же анриал, как на хотя бы минимальную серверную ось.

Кстати.. тут уже упоминали, но Вы как-то не отриагировали - для справки: 32-x разрядная winXP   не умеет работать с ОЗУ более чем 4 гб, а у вас стоит 6... Значит ли что у Вас 64-разрядная экспишка или бабки на никому ненужное железо есть, а на более менее вменяемый софт - нет?
Затем... Вы никогда не задумывались чем отличается серверная ось от "настольной"? Даю подсказку - например "размерами тех или иных буферов и кэшей". И Вы почему-то начинаете "гасить" кэш



> 1 - Убрал галку в свойствах диска "Использовать кэширование файлов на диск" (возможно поможет)


но если проблема именно в сети (как Вы пишите), то зачем Вы "портите" быстродействие дискаИИ Если Вы локализовали проблему как проблему сети, то тогда и копайте в этом направлении, куда двигаться я уже писал - это начните с мониторинга пакетов (в сети есть куча бесплатных программных снифиров), это почитайте в книгах про админство winxp как можно увеличивать число одновременно открытых файлов и т.д.

ЗЫ.. и кстати.. не нужно размахивать флагами, что инете переполнен стонами ламеров - это не довод ни разу... согласитесь - нормальные люди не изобретают велосипед, а обсуждают проблемы "более высокого порядка", но есть куча ламеров, которые продолжают изобретать велосипед и перегружают инет плачем, что у них постоянно рвётся ременная передача, что колёма не крутятся и что руль стоит совсем не стой стороны :-)

----------


## SBVoshod

Да был бы я сисадмином, я бы так не возмущался, я ж 1С - ник, программист, а с сетями и железом не так много дел имею, как системные администраторы.
Поэтому вперед полез в код, как самый простой вариант для меня. 
Дефрагментацию делал перфект диском 12, хорошая программка однако.
Сегодня днем погляжу, как в итоге результаты со скоростью, ну и описанные мной ранее действия проделал.
Надеюсь что то да поможет.
Все результаты буду приводить здесь :)

----------


## avm3110

> Сегодня днем погляжу, как в итоге результаты со скоростью, ну и описанные мной ранее действия проделал.
> Надеюсь что то да поможет.


кэш верни, а вот индексацию - гаси :-)

Смотри так же "число одновременно открытых файлов"... На всякий случай напоминаю азы админства 1С (хотя цитата уже старая, но ничего с тех пор не поминялось):

Для размещения файлов информационной базы настоятельно рекомендуется использовать выделенный файл-сервер, работающий под управлением специализированной серверной операционной системы. Использование машин, работающих под управлением Windows 95/98 (или других настольных систем) в качестве файл-серверов системы 1С:Предприятие крайне нежелательно, так как эти системы не являются специализированными серверными операционными системами и не могут обеспечить приемлемой производительности даже в том случае, когда используется в режиме выделенного сервера. 

Кроме того при использовании компьютеров, работающих под управлением Windows 95/98 в качестве файл-серверов следует учитывать, что данные операционные системы не позволяют держать одновременно открытыми с других рабочих станций более чем 1024 файла. На практике это означает, что число пользователей одновременно работающих с информационной базой, размещенной на компьютере, работающем под управлением Windows 95/98 ограничено. Можно примерно оценить максимальное число одновременно работающих пользователей для данного случая. Для этого надо разделить 1024 на число файлов *. DBF, *.CDX , созданных системой 1С:Предприятие в каталоге информационной базы. А если учесть, что в случае комплексной конфигурации таких файлов насчитывается более 600, то становится понятно, что использование Windows 95/98 в качестве файл-сервера не всегда физически возможно.

----------


## SBVoshod

Перешли, т.к. 1С 8.1 снята с поддержки у нас, и каждый квартал переделывать типовые отчеты регламентированные накладно.
К тому же кто ж знал, что так будет. За год это уже не первый опыт перехода на 8.2 и таких проблем не было ни у кого, у всех нормально работает, в том числе и по сети, и без всяких серверных ОС
 конечно специфика работы, набор ПК и т.д. у всех разные, но я такого результата не ожидал сам.
Утром сам не поверил, потом убедился уже, думал, продавцы как всегда возмущаются новой программе просто :) А нет, действительно так вот медленно работает, и тут же 8.1 смотрим, все отлично.

---------- Post added at 09:33 ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 ----------




> хм-м-м.. значит всё же дефрагментация есть? :cool:
> 
> Затем - если убрать эмоции, то Ваша проблема это типичная проблема нормального сисадмина - поиск "бутылочного горлышка" и тут нужно либо открыть хорошую книгу по сисадминству и/или перейти на 7-е форточки на которых есть вменяемый "ресурсный монитор" - но как я понимаю и на 7-е форточки переход это такой же анриал, как на хотя бы минимальную серверную ось.
> 
> Кстати.. тут уже упоминали, но Вы как-то не отриагировали - для справки: 32-x разрядная winXP   не умеет работать с ОЗУ более чем 4 гб, а у вас стоит 6... Значит ли что у Вас 64-разрядная экспишка или бабки на никому ненужное железо есть, а на более менее вменяемый софт - нет?
> Затем... Вы никогда не задумывались чем отличается серверная ось от "настольной"? Даю подсказку - например "размерами тех или иных буферов и кэшей". И Вы почему-то начинаете "гасить" кэш
> 
> 
> но если проблема именно в сети (как Вы пишите), то зачем Вы "портите" быстродействие дискаИИ Если Вы локализовали проблему как проблему сети, то тогда и копайте в этом направлении, куда двигаться я уже писал - это начните с мониторинга пакетов (в сети есть куча бесплатных программных снифиров), это почитайте в книгах про админство winxp как можно увеличивать число одновременно открытых файлов и т.д.
> ...


Ну по поводу ХР как раз не угадали, там она 32 :). т.е. видит 3,5 Гб оперативки. Предлагал перейти на 7, можно просто сделать апгрейд было до версии 7 ПРО, но отказались пока,
сказали так, у нас все работает, следовательно лишние движения могут вызвать только лишние проблемы.
Так вот и работаетм с сервером таким уже почти год.
На 64 разрядную не перешли потому, как за сервером сидит бухгалтер, а это помимо баз 1С: банк-клиент, налоговый портал, программа по сдаче налоговой отчетности и куча всяких фенечек,
часть которых через одно место работает или не работает в 64 разрядной среде. Потому живем так как живем пока, в будущем обязательно перейдем на 64, но не завтро :)

До каких КЭШ-ей добрался, включил оптимизацию. По поводу кэширования диска, просто буквально месяц назад помогло решить странную проблему,
1С 8.1 постоянно падала по сети, в итоге после недели падений приходилось делать тестирование, вылетали непонятные ошибки, причем на центральном ПК все отлично работает.
Заменили ХАБ, все шнуры, толку никакого. Один знакомый программист подсказал, если 8, попробуй галку в настройках диска убери, попробовал, проблема исчезла.
Не знаю как это связано, честно слово, но помогло.
Решил и тут попробовать, но думаю, к данной проблеме это ни как не относится, и завтро включу обратно галку. 
Про пакеты, да, попробуем что нибудь, если проблема не уйдет, но это будет сложно, т.к. я сижу то не там вобщем то, а в другой части города :)

Кстати, в сети не кричат, мало тем таких, но они есть один в один с моей, именно при переходе с 8.1 на 8.2, и именно при отсутствии серверной ОС.

Думаю, фирма 1С подписала секретный договор с корпорацией Майкрософт об тихом снижении скорости работы по сети с не серверной ОС :) :) :)
при наличии многопользовательских лицензий в сети

---------- Post added at 09:35 ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 ----------

кстати, вот число открытых файлов я не поглядел вчера, но методику исправления в сети нашел. Если ничего не поменялось, то попробую тоже этот вариант.

----------


## avm3110

> По поводу кэширования диска, просто буквально месяц назад помогло решить странную проблему,
> 1С 8.1 постоянно падала по сети, в итоге после недели падений приходилось делать тестирование, вылетали непонятные ошибки, причем на центральном ПК все отлично работает.
> Заменили ХАБ, все шнуры, толку никакого. Один знакомый программист подсказал, если 8, попробуй галку в настройках диска убери, попробовал, проблема исчезла.
> Не знаю как это связано, честно слово, но помогло.
> Решил и тут попробовать, но думаю, к данной проблеме это ни как не относится, и завтро включу обратно галку.


О как! Оказывается работа по сети и для 8.1 так же имелись проблемыИ? А можно чутОк поподробнее? Если по Вашим словам Вы на 8.1 работаете уже года 3, то эты вывалы "по сети" на 8.1 были хронические или начались недавно? И правильно ли я понимаю, что вместо попытки найти источник проблем "по сети", Вы ограничились "косметическим ремонтом"? Надеюсь Вы понимаете, что кэш диска при нормальной работе компа ну никак не может служить источником вывала 1Ски...

----------


## SBVoshod

Нет, не совсем так. Эта проблема была в другом месте с другой программой, я ж с несколькими фирмами работаю, а не с одной.
У знакомого был такой опыт, стояла 7.7, все летало, перешли на 8.1 и база стала падать постоянно, он где то откопал в сети про эту галку, связано это с большим объемом записываемых данных на некоторых моделях дисков, вроде так он мне объяснил.
снял её, и все заработало, вот и мне подсказал, я снял, вроде уже 2 недели проблем нет, говорят, бывает, но очень редко, раз может в неделю глюкнит и все.

Вот подумал так, была 8.1, летала, перешли на 8.2 глючит. Уберу ка я ту галку тоже :) 
В этом месте никогда ничего не падало, все было хорошо в течении 3-х лет, но тут пришла грозная 8.2 ;)
Причем, это уже 5 - я фирма, которую я перевел на 8.2, у остальных все нормально, некоторые даже подметили, что 8.2 бестрее работает.

Если честно, у меня тоже тормоза начались на локальном ПК дома. Просто их не так заметно, как по сети, это же дома, я заметил снижение скорости у себя вчера именно по замерам производительности в 1С
 и у них так же, и все это началось с установки версии 1.8.2.14, и даже теперь, когда уже
перешли ниже на 1.8.2.13, глюки остались.
Я пропробую ещё вот что, полностью удалю все 1С 8, и установлю на чистую 8.2.13. реестр почищу, временные файлы перед установкой.
Возможно дело в 14 версии, правдо не могу понять, как она может влиять на 13, но как показывает жизнь, даже кошки иногда лают :)

----------


## avm3110

кстати.. ещё одна версия из серии "советы для чайников" (но как ни странно именно для чайников срабатывает :cool:)

почисти (удали нафик) с дисков (а особенно с системного) все тмп-файлы (поиск в том же фаре по маскам *.tmp и ~*.* по всем каталогам всех локальных дисков). Как я понял у вас на этом "аля сервере" работает локально главбух? И думаю помойку ему по жизни никто никогда не удалял (в том числе и не чистил авгеевы конюшни кэша вэб-браузера)....

----------


## megadeath

вот универсальный патч для всех релизов 1С 8.2  http://depositfiles.com/files/tynris7od  инструкция внутри архива.....подходит также для работы через терминал

----------


## Romarios7

Аналогичная проблема, 
Имеется сервак Windows Server 2008  + 1С 8.2 (8.2.15.301)  +  УТ 11 + Настроен терминальный сервер.
На удалённой точке подключен ККМ, при работе в 1С с правами продавца, появляется задержка примерно в 10 сек при любых действиях, выбор номенклатуры или печать чека  и т.д.
Если зайти на удалённой точке с правами администратора то всё работает довольно быстро.
Подскажите пожалуйста с чем это связано?

----------


## lsd_777

> Аналогичная проблема, 
> Имеется сервак Windows Server 2008  + 1С 8.2 (8.2.15.301)  +  УТ 11 + Настроен терминальный сервер.
> На удалённой точке подключен ККМ, при работе в 1С с правами продавца, появляется задержка примерно в 10 сек при любых действиях, выбор номенклатуры или печать чека  и т.д.
> Если зайти на удалённой точке с правами администратора то всё работает довольно быстро.
> Подскажите пожалуйста с чем это связано?


Такая же проблема, ничего не могу придумать! эта тема обсуждается тут http://forum.infostart.ru/forum40/topic65144/

----------


## romanmir

Может быть кого то заинтересует управление тоговлей Титан.  Сетевая система независимая от операционной.

----------


## inoks

если базы в сети или на NAS надо переходить на терминальное решение

----------


## EEugene

Всем привет. У меня тоже была проблема с 1с, что через сеть капец как медленно работала 1с. Причина: Частое отключение электричество в офисе, приводит 1с к некорректному завершению 1с и толстого клиента (или тонкого клиента). 1с в себе накапливает тучу ошибок, что и приводит к торможению работы по сети. Решение: Зайдите через конфигуратор и запустите проверку базы. После перезапустите 1с и у Вас все будет летать. Сам не знал пока 1с ник не пришел и не нашел этот баг в 1с. И кстате у меня файловая база не на SQL!

----------


## legion-xxx

А не проще обратиться к специалистам. Просто я тоже над многим ломал голову. Очень много нюансов. Они помогли с экономить много времени, что не мало важно.
 https://www.prog-msk.ru

----------

